# Forex MT4 hosting - VPS



## white_goodman (3 December 2008)

i dont really know much about this subject but due to the unreliability of my computer at times ive been thinking about going this route...

could people reccommend a good hosting site at a good price for say running 3 mt4 platforms max?

whats the difference between vps and vds?

i found this at a cheap price but dont know if its appropriate as other sites are offering at like $50 a month (supposedly purpose built for hosting mt4) and this is at $18 a month...

http://www.swvps.com/


----------



## cogs (6 December 2008)

Hi white,

Sounds like a good base point at a fare price but the transfer rate is not realistic, these companies quite often overstate these figures. Disk space and software is easily achievable but transfer usage will take its toll on systems.

Are you based in Aust? If so there are some good services based hereoffering good hosting options. The reason I suggest this is it is easy when problems arise to deal with local hosting where ever you are.

I have just set up with GoTrader using MT4 but have it set up on my local machine supplied with data from their server. What type of MT4 system were you looking at setting up? Do you know its requirements? We have a dedicated server running 3 auction site the busiest of which is currently using 12GB transfer. If you are interested we could offer VPS or shared?


----------



## white_goodman (6 December 2008)

ill be setting up a few ibfx mt4 platforms... i dont really know much about it, but when im running EA's i dont want to get a blue screen or a black out etc... what aussie vps hosts are there?

i picked that one cos it seemed cheap... dont wanna pay $60 a month


----------



## cogs (6 December 2008)

You may get away with something quite basic, I guess you won't really know untill you install and stress test it.

Here are a three that I consider competitive:
We use Netlogistics. Support is excellent. Packages may seem a little pricey for allowance but you get what you pay for.

Webcity is another but support is pretty ordinary. These guys over quote transfer allowance but have well priced packages.

Net Registry are quite good also.

There are a lot of Aust hosting companies offering packages that are cheap and they usually have servers in the US.

You may not need quite as larger package as you think, although with these things you really have to plan ahead and a seemless dedicated server is hard to beat. VPS are still shared and subject to transfer restrictions and space problems also. Have you set it up on your home PC/Laptop? If so how well does that handle it and what is are its specs?

You could actually set up your site/system and get it all working within the 30 day trial period with one of these companies, when it's up and running all you need to do is check the stats to see what drain it is on the system and approx what transfer you are using. From there you could download the lot as a copy to your local machine and then choose where and who from there.


----------



## white_goodman (8 December 2008)

cogs said:


> You may get away with something quite basic, I guess you won't really know untill you install and stress test it.
> 
> Here are a three that I consider competitive:
> We use Netlogistics. Support is excellent. Packages may seem a little pricey for allowance but you get what you pay for.
> ...





hmm im a bit lost, dont really know much about hosting....

what do you mean by transfer?


----------



## white_goodman (8 December 2008)

also do u reccomend shared hosting or vps hosting...


im only gonna use it to run maby 3 mt4 accounts on 3 different platforms (all ibfx mt4) with ea's running around the clock


----------



## tom_rhodes (9 January 2009)

hey white, i just set up a VPS for my EA. i did it through metatrader.com.au

they already had my brokers platform installed on the server so it was pretty easy - i went for the min sized one and it costs me 55 bucks a month. 

i also run a mac at home and was wondering if it is possible to use the VPS on this. I don't have an Intel Chip so i can't install windows, but surely there is a way to access the vps from a mac?


----------



## white_goodman (9 January 2009)

i dont know about mac but i signed up to windows Vps at swvps for $18USD a month.... its going very well with 2 mt4's and 2 EA's running only takes up 20% memory and cpu usage is 1%, that is for the most basic account...

i reccomend for price and what you get... if you need help regarding startup and automated restarts let us know


----------



## Naked shorts (9 January 2009)

white_goodman said:


> i dont know about mac but i signed up to windows Vps at swvps for $18USD a month.... its going very well with 2 mt4's and 2 EA's running only takes up 20% memory and cpu usage is 1%, that is for the most basic account...
> 
> i reccomend for price and what you get... if you need help regarding startup and automated restarts let us know




Hey white, just curious how your system is going? I've always been a bit skeptical of the EA system


----------



## white_goodman (9 January 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Hey white, just curious how your system is going? I've always been a bit skeptical of the EA system




the one i went live with after lots of demoing this week is up to $580ish... started at $500USD... so 16% in a week


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2009)

white_goodman said:


> i dont know about mac but i signed up to windows Vps at swvps for $18USD a month.... its going very well with 2 mt4's and 2 EA's running only takes up 20% memory and cpu usage is 1%, that is for the most basic account...
> 
> i reccomend for price and what you get... if you need help regarding startup and automated restarts let us know





A question please w.g.

I have MT4 running with two, 1 minute time frame, EA`s attached and my processor usage is 00 % with flickers to 06% or higher.Do you simply want to isolate your trading from  other website activity.

1)What are the advantages you have experienced with a Virtual Dedicated Server?


Here is an Australian dedicated server ... http://www.intervolve.com.au/vps/


----------



## white_goodman (9 January 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> A question please w.g.
> 
> I have MT4 running with two, 1 minute time frame, EA`s attached and my processor usage is 00 % with flickers to 06% or higher.Do you simply want to isolate your trading from  other website activity.
> 
> ...




VDS i think is the next step above VPS (google for the difference)...

The only reason i did this was cos my EA runs 24/5 and i didnt wanna leave my comp on that long as it often has blue screen and crashing issues due to a faulty video driver (supposedly, I aint tech savvy)... so manual trading still done on home PC, all my EA's will be on my VPS server, which is alot cheaper then the power back up, internet backup appraoch


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2009)

white_goodman said:


> VDS i think is the next step above VPS (google for the difference)...
> 
> The only reason i did this was cos my EA runs 24/5 and i didnt wanna leave my comp on that long as it often has blue screen and crashing issues due to a faulty video driver (supposedly, I aint tech savvy)... so manual trading still done on home PC, all my EA's will be on my VPS server, which is alot cheaper then the power back up, internet backup appraoch




Good, thanks for that idea.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 March 2009)

WhiteGoodman while you are on line now .. could you tell if the VPS is worth the monthly fees or alternatively ..  have you encountered any glitches with the service?


----------



## white_goodman (18 March 2009)

no it works pretty good, ive only had 2 instances where i couldnt log in... something about dos attacks, but mt4 still runs, so all you do it you keep an mt4 of your live account on ur desktop jsut incase u need to close a trade... its worth the $18 US a month... you would save that on electricity bills


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 March 2009)

would u trust them with the security of your EA?


----------



## white_goodman (18 March 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> would u trust them with the security of your EA?




my EA is pretty basic, steal it if they want... but yeh i would trust them, its quite widly used...

go to forextsd, theres a thread on vps over there


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 March 2009)

yeah ive been keeping an eye on it.

im a suspicious prick though.


----------



## white_goodman (18 March 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> yeah ive been keeping an eye on it.
> 
> im a suspicious prick though.




fair enough you have more to lose then me, all my EA is changed settings and modification to an EA i found online


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 March 2009)

Thanks Goodman, just checking all is as expected.




Stormin_Norman said:


> would u trust them with the security of your EA?



Surely this would be a breach of the privacy act.I`m with Goodman though and don`t think this would happen.(you never know though)

Possibly patent the EA as Intellectual Property.


----------



## Largesse (18 March 2009)

i'm going to my noob hat into the thread now and ask:
What does EA stand for?
What exactly is an EA? I'm guessing its just some sort of autotrading program?
Where can I find info on building one for myself?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 March 2009)

EA = expert advisor. dont know why its called that for the MT4 platform, it just is. and yes, its an automated trader.

how to write one? first have a rule based system. second is to have a coding method (be it excel based or C code based). third is to put the two together.

how to learn? know a system, then learn the code to put it into computer language.


----------



## Largesse (18 March 2009)

would learning VBA be a good start?
What is the most common/most straightforward way to get into this EA business?
Where would you advise a beginner to start?

Thanks for your answers so far


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 March 2009)

i dont know much about coding. ive teamed up with a coder - i provide step one above, he provides step two and together we work on getting to step three.

EAs i think specifically refer to those for the mt4 trading system. the mt4 logic is very much like the language C.

two places to start are the forexfactory forum on EAs/trading systems and FX TSD forum.


----------



## ozPat (24 January 2010)

white_goodman said:


> the one i went live with after lots of demoing this week is up to $580ish... started at $500USD... so 16% in a week




Hey White, what EA do you use?


----------



## RoyalTrader (28 January 2010)

Hey. Just thought I would share some information..
I am using FXCM (australia) as my broker, which uses MT4 as a platform. This means you can use EAs. The awesome thing is they have a FREE VPN service... If you are looking for a an EA. I have been following a competition that will show the best EAs... looks pretty promising to me.. so im waiting to see what happens..


----------



## Knoxy (29 January 2010)

Yes, FXCM Aus free VPS might well be worth a try. 

I've used VPSLand in US for about 8 months now $17/month no problems at all. Very happy.


----------



## RoyalTrader (1 February 2010)

yeah apparently its better to have the VPN closer to the broker. that way there is low latency trading.. not sure where the FXCM vpn server is in relation to the FXCM AU broker


----------



## Jason Rogers (12 February 2010)

RoyalTrader said:


> yeah apparently its better to have the VPN closer to the broker. that way there is low latency trading.. not sure where the FXCM vpn server is in relation to the FXCM AU broker




Hi Royal Trader,

FXCM's trade servers are in New York City, so when you place a trade your order is sent from Australia to New York.  The VPS servers are housed in the same data center as the trade servers, so using the VPS should cut down on the latency compared with running the EA from your computer.

Hope that helps.

Jason


----------



## The_Snowman (4 August 2011)

Just update to this thread, found this in my search today, offer 3 day trial, trying to connect now...

http://forex-ea-vps.com/


----------



## perth38 (12 October 2013)

white_goodman said:


> i dont really know much about this subject but due to the unreliability of my computer at times ive been thinking about going this route...
> 
> could people reccommend a good hosting site at a good price for say running 3 mt4 platforms max?
> 
> ...




Hi guys,

I signed up with Go Markets then ForexVPS.com as recommended by Blue Bottle Labs. I have had nothing but trouble with ForexVPS.com, their service is poor and as of yet after paying now my 2nd months sub, have yet to gain access to BBL virtual space. I cannot stress enough not to use these people. I'm now up to build 4 with them over 4 days ago without a response or update. I plan to request a full refund from them next week if it is not 100% up and running.
Can any of you recommend a solid stable professional team?
Thanks
perth


----------



## waza1960 (12 October 2013)

Crucial Paradigm is what I have used the last few years not the cheapest but support is top notch and they offer a GoMarkets rebate


----------



## cogs (14 October 2013)

If latency and a near direct link to your brokers server, then it's hard to go past Commercial Network Services in NY.

I will keep using them until the AUD collapses, currency conversion is still cheaper than what Australian VPS services can offer, and connection is about as best as you can get.

See below first test from Pepperstone server - average - 1ms and ICMarkets server average 1ms.


----------



## TulipFX (15 October 2013)

The only two options worth considering are Beeks (https://www.beeksfx.com/) and CNS (http://www.commercialnetworkservices.com/).

We use CNS because their helpdesk is very prompt at dealing with any issues, and are (more importantly) well trained (ie not just lip service outsourced services). Should there be a (rare) problem, it is usually resolved in minutes.

They did have a bad batch of HDDs installed a month or so ago which caused headaches, but sometimes those things can happen. Solution was quick and credit for month's worth of hosting given.

As mentioned above CNS (and Beeks) have <1ms latency to NYC Equinox server centres and also have London servers for those brokers with servers based there.


----------



## waza1960 (15 October 2013)

> The only two options worth considering are Beeks (https://www.beeksfx.com/) and CNS (http://www.commercialnetworkservices.com/).




 I don't see why these two options are the "only two".
 They are no cheaper than Crucial the poster from this year is with Go Markets (Australian based same as Crucial
 both with Australian based servers).
 And in the two years I have been with them their service has always been impeccable.


----------



## TulipFX (15 October 2013)

waza1960 said:


> I don't see why these two options are the "only two".
> They are no cheaper than Crucial the poster from this year is with Go Markets (Australian based same as Crucial
> both with Australian based servers).
> And in the two years I have been with them their service has always been impeccable.




Depends what latency you deem acceptable, so the above should be prefaced with 'if you want lowest latency possible with proven service records then CNS & Beeks are the only two to consider'.


----------

